# Using Frozen Concentrates From The Store



## kc_lupo (Oct 27, 2006)

How many folks have used frozen concentrates to make wines? I have read that many people have had great success with frozen concentrates that contain no presurvitives. Whats the consensus? 

Right now I have a 5 gallon batch of Welches Strawberry Breeze going in a car boy. I know this flavor is not 100% juice but I read that it makes a great wine. In general I always use 100% juices. 

I also have a mead experiment going with 3 pounds honey and 3 cans of 100% pineapple juice mixed leveled out to 1 gallon with water. Do you guys think this will turn out yummy? I have never made a pineapple wine but it sounds interesting.  

Thanks!


----------



## madrean (Oct 30, 2006)

you're probably going to end up with wine that tastes like welche's.


----------



## KyleW (Oct 30, 2006)

i highly recommend you do not use concentrate ... taste is foremost then you have the unhealthy factor including the chemicals to preserve the mix.


----------



## fun4stuff (Nov 5, 2006)

what do u mean? i have made this a few diff times and it turned out fine.


----------



## Daves Homebrewing Supplie (Nov 16, 2006)

Make sure the concentrate does not have any type of sorbate as a preservative. We have had customers mistakenly purchase gallons of apple juice to make wine only to find out (After a week of trying to get it to ferment) that it had sorbate in in.

Most bottled Juices that are not refrigerated have sorbate. Frozen ones tend to not have sorbate.

Dave


----------



## fun4stuff (Nov 18, 2006)

Daves Homebrewing Supplie said:


> Make sure the concentrate does not have any type of sorbate as a preservative. We have had customers mistakenly purchase gallons of apple juice to make wine only to find out (After a week of trying to get it to ferment) that it had sorbate in in.
> 
> Most bottled Juices that are not refrigerated have sorbate. Frozen ones tend to not have sorbate.
> 
> Dave



i have been told that you can get rid of the sorbate or benonite by gently heating (not boiling) the juice for 10-15 mins. I have yet to try this one...


----------



## bigdrums2 (Mar 17, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## rob (Mar 17, 2013)

I seen this was an old post, not sure how so many of us missed this. There are a lot of wine makers on here that use concentrate, I have made several and with great success. Cranberry is one of my best, you start with 17 cans of concentrate (6 gallon) and ferment, sorbate and clear and add 5 to 7 cans to back sweeten. Be creative and try different one, Welches is also very good. Frozen concentrates wouldn't have any additives in it that might trip you up.


----------



## Turock (Mar 17, 2013)

I've never made wine from concentrate. But I think you should use what you want to---- and I think it's a good idea for new winemakers who need to develop their skills and get hands on without spending a lot of money on grapes or fruits and having a bad result due to lack of experience with the basics.

There are no "rules" on this stuff. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## Stefani (Mar 17, 2013)

Check the labels. No preservatives? Do a gallon or two! What do you have to lose. Few dollars of frozen juice, yeast and a few other additives. 

I have made at least 7 batches using frozen Old Orchard juices. Of the couple of batches of Apple that didn't clear, I used them to top off other kit wines. The isinglass in the kits was enough to take care of any clearing issues to make the kits clear great. 

Of the wines I have listed in my signature bulk aging these are all made from Old Orchard concentrate juices: 

3 Gallons Pineapple/Orange/Banana (Old Orchard frozen)
2 Gallons Concord Grape #53 (Old Orchard frozen)
1 Gallon Apple/Passion/Mango (Old Orchard frozen)

What I'll have to add is a 3 gallon batch that I'm planning to make with Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate Wine made from concentrate:

http://www.wine-making-mentor.com/blueberry-wine-recipe.html

Keep a log and if you like it, you can make more. If you don't, either make changes to the process the next time or don't make it again. If you make a gallon, you are only making five 750 ml bottles.


----------



## botigol (Mar 17, 2013)

Stefani, how many containers of concentrate did you use for your Apple/Passion/Mango? I grabbed some from the store the other day, just becasue I came across them and they sounded yummy. So basically, I bought without a plan.


----------



## Abrnth3 (Mar 17, 2013)

KyleW said:


> i highly recommend you do not use concentrate ... taste is foremost then you have the unhealthy factor including the chemicals to preserve the mix.



Kyle there are no preservatives in frozen concentrates, And not much in the 100% juice conc. I make wine from them all the time, and some good stuff to.


----------



## Stefani (Mar 18, 2013)

botigol said:


> Stefani, how many containers of concentrate did you use for your Apple/Passion/Mango? I grabbed some from the store the other day, just becasue I came across them and they sounded yummy. So basically, I bought without a plan.



Looking at my notes I used 3 cans. 1 can of frozen concentrate should make 48 oz of juice. 3 cans would be 144 oz. There are 128 fluid oz per gallon. Considering that there will be some loss in racking from the primary to the secondary I felt was close enough. I can't tell by my notes but I think I started the must at about 1 gallon total. I based the Recipe #2 Apple Wine (Full Body) in the Winemaker's Recipe Handbook.

I started it 6/12. On 9/27/12 it tasted young. I'll probably be bottling it this month. My notes state that I used a _Montrachet_ yeast because because of the fluctuation of warm summer time temps and at that time my house air conditioning was failing. 

For Example: A 3 gallon batch of a Blueberry Pomegranate wine from old Orchard juice I'll be making in the next month, I'll be using 8 cans.


----------



## botigol (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks! I mut have done some similar math while in the store, because I grabbed three cans :0) How is it developing so far?


----------

